# Wife loves me too



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like real Eclairs one made with real custard not the PC stuff they try to push on you now. Ones that have real chocolate. I am not a junk food eater , but I can never walk away from one of these. 
It takes two hands to hold the box.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would be on the list for desert for my last meal.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Smitty901*, you're an evil man posting that picture! I did not go to the gym this morning so my lunch was 1/2 can of white meat chicken breasts in water. Oh, and I had black coffee...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good. We had druther hear a fat boy fart than a pretty girl whistle.


----------

